# Suggestions for - Simple sliding valve engine



## mnbylcr2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone got any suggestions as to plans for a very simple sliding valved engine?

Something as simple as this would be ideal: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOLdvg6UJGk[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 9, 2009)

That one is available from many places, here's one:
http://npmccabe.tripod.com/mccaberunner.htm

Or, their whole list of plans: 
http://npmccabe.tripod.com/steam.htm


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2009)

not a slide valve but cool
http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/RockingSteamEngine/ROCKING%20STEAM%20ENGINEs.pdf
you may want to look at pug in the downloads area that is a simple slide valve engine.
Tin


----------



## Rolland (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a McCabe runner I built a few months ago. They work pretty good and are a kick to watch run. It will run on 10 pounds of air. 
]http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll291/rgh25/air%20motor/100_0796.jpg]


----------

